

Artist turns his dead pet into flying helicopter after it is killed by a car - cheeaun
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2154283/Cats-away-Artist-turns-dead-pet-flying-helicopter-killed-car.html

======
Kelliot
Had to share this around the tech office, not much love for it here =(

------
Natsu
From the Daily Mail? I'm not buying it.

------
friendstock
so disturbing...

